# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  زيادات مجزيه ,,

## Ammar Qasaimeh

[align=center] 




عمون - علي العزام – قال الدكتور وليد المعاني وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي أن الحكومة لديها عدة بدائل لزيادة الرواتب في الجامعات وأن هذا الأمر مرهون بإقرار قانون الجامعات الرسمية من قبل مجلس النواب في دورته الإستثنائية المتوقع عقدها قريبا . 

وأوضح المعاني في حديث لـ " عمون " بأن هذه الزيادات المتوقع بحثها بعد اقرار القانون بلا شك ستكون مجزية بحيث لا يفكر أعضاء هيئة التدريس بترك الجامعات والذهاب الى أخرى . 

وفي اجابته عن سؤال فيما يتوقع اقرارها على بداية العام الجامعي القادم قال المعاني أنه لا يستطيع التنبؤ بذلك الى أن أكد " الحكومة جادة في اقرار زيادة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس في الجامعات الرسمية " .

وعن بعض مواد القانون المقترح أشار المعاني إلى أن المادة 34 تحدد آلية تنفيذ القانون وبنوده فيما يخص الإدارات الجامعية وأن القانون في حال اقراره بصيغيته المقدمة من الحكومة فسيشكل نقلة نوعية في اصلاح التعليم العالي وسيؤسس لمرحلة جديدة من التطور والجودة في مخرجات العملية الأكاديمية .

وتنص مواد في المشروع المقترح على تعديل وضع الادارات الجامعية بحيث يعين رئيس الجامعة بناء على تنسيب ثلاثة مرشحين من قبل مجلس الامناء ويختار مجلس التعليم العالي واحدا منهم وعليه يتوقع بعض التغييرات .

وفي رده عن سؤال اذا ما سيكون هناك تشكيلات على رؤساء الجامعات الرسمية في المرحلة القادمة قال المعاني أن الأمر متروك لحين اقرار صيغة مشروع القانون المقترح مشيرا على أن الوزارة والحكومة لن تتدخل في هذه العملية مطلقا . 

وفي سؤال آخر حول ما تناقلته بعض وسائل الإعلام عن قرار للحكومة الكويتية بوقف قبول طلبتها في بعض الجامعات الأردنية قال المعاني أن الحكومة الأردنية لم تتلقى أي شيء بهذا الخصوص وستتم معالجة اية قضية في حال تسلم الوزارة لأي قرارات رسمية بهذا الصدد .

هذا وعلمت " عمون " من مصادر مطلعة بأن هناك حديثا يدور بين النخب الأكاديمية عن تغييرات تشمل أربعه من رؤساء الجامعات الرسمية وتعيين رئيسا للجامعة الطفيلة التقنية ، وتؤكد المصادر بأن تسريبات رسمية بين الحين والآخر تصدر عن مسؤولين في صنع القرار بالتعليم العالي بأن التغييرات ستكون على مواقع مهمة في جامعات الوسط والجنوب ممن أكملوا سنتين فأكثر في الإدارة الجامعية وممن تم التجديد لهم مؤخرا في مواقعه أو تعيينهم بمواقع جديدة .

[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

العفو  ومشكورين على المرور

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

